# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Google Web Toolkit (GWT)‎ >  استفاده از API ترجمه گوگل

## raziee

منبع این مقاله: وبلاگ استاد نصیری

مطابق Ajax API ترجمه گوگل، براي ترجمه يك متن بايد محتويات آدرس زير را تحليل كرد:

http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/services/language/translate?v=1.0&q={0}&langpair={1}|{2}كه در آن پارامتر اول، متن مورد نظر، پارامترهاي 1 و 2 زبان‌هاي مبدا و مقصد مي‌باشند. براي دريافت اطلاعات، ذكر ارجاع دهنده الزامي است (referrer)، اما ذكر كليد API گوگل اختياري مي‌باشد (كه هر فرد مي‌تواند كليد خاص خود را از گوگل دريافت كند).
بنابراين براي استفاده از آن تنها كافي است اين URL را تشكيل داده و سپس محتويات خروجي آن‌را آناليز كرد. فرمت نهايي دريافت شده از نوع JSON است. براي مثال اگر hello world! را به اين سرويس ارسال نمائيم،‌ خروجي نهايي JSON‌ دريافت شده به صورت زير خواهد بود:
//{\"responseData\": {\"translatedText\":\"سلام جهان!\"}, \"responseDetails\": null, \"responseStatus\": 200}
در كتابخانه‌ي System.Web.Extensions.dll دات نت فريم ورك سه و نيم، كلاس JavaScriptSerializer براي اين منظور پيش بيني شده است. تنها كافي است به متد Deserialize آن، متن JSON دريافتي را پاس كنيم:
      GoogleAjaxResponse result =
          new JavaScriptSerializer().Deserialize<GoogleAjaxRespo  nse>(jsonGoogleAjaxResponse);
براي اينكه عمليات نگاشت اطلاعات متني JSON به كلاس‌هاي دات نتي ما با موفقيت صورت گيرد، مي‌توان خروجي JSON گوگل را به شكل زير نمايش داد:
//ResponseData.cs file
public class ResponseData
{
  public string translatedText { get; set; }
}

//GoogleAjaxResponse.cs file
using System.Net;

/// <summary>
/// كلاسي جهت نگاشت اطلاعات جي سون دريافتي به آن
/// </summary>
public class GoogleAjaxResponse
{
  public ResponseData responseData { get; set; }
  public object responseDetails { get; set; }
  public HttpStatusCode responseStatus { get; set; }
}
با اين توضيحات، كلاس نهايي ترجمه گوگل ما به شكل زير خواهد بود:
using System;
using System.Globalization;
using System.IO;
using System.Net;
using System.Web;
using System.Web.Script.Serialization;

//{\"responseData\": {\"translatedText\":\"سلام جهان!\"}, \"responseDetails\": null, \"responseStatus\": 200}

public class CGoogleTranslator
{
  #region Fields (1)

  /// <summary>
  /// ارجاع دهنده
  /// </summary>
  private readonly string _referrer;

  #endregion Fields

  #region Constructors (1)

  /// <summary>
  /// مطابق مستندات نياز به يك ارجاع دهنده اجباري مي‌باشد
  /// </summary>
  /// <param name="referrer"></param>
  public CGoogleTranslator(string referrer)
  {
      _referrer = referrer;
  }

  #endregion Constructors

  #region Properties (2)

  /// <summary>
  /// ترجمه از زبان
  /// </summary>
  public CultureInfo FromLanguage { get; set; }

  /// <summary>
  /// ترجمه به زبان
  /// </summary>
  public CultureInfo ToLanguage { get; set; }

  #endregion Properties

  #region Methods (2)

  // Public Methods (1)

  /// <summary>
  /// ترجمه متن با استفاده از موتور ترجمه گوگل
  /// </summary>
  /// <param name="data"></param>
  /// <returns></returns>
  public string TranslateText(string data)
  {
      //ساخت و انكدينگ آدرس مورد نظر
      string url =
          string.Format(
             "http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/services/language/translate?v=1.0&q={0}&langpair={1}|{2}",
             HttpUtility.UrlEncode(data), //needs a ref. to System.Web.dll
          FromLanguage.TwoLetterISOLanguageName,
          ToLanguage.TwoLetterISOLanguageName
      );

      //دريافت اطلاعات جي سون از گوگل
      string jsonGoogleAjaxResponse = fetchWebPage(url);

      //needs a ref. to System.Web.Extensions.dll
      //نگاشت اطلاعات جي سون دريافت شده به كلاس مرتبط
      GoogleAjaxResponse result =
          new JavaScriptSerializer().Deserialize<GoogleAjaxRespo  nse>(jsonGoogleAjaxResponse);

      if (result != null && result.responseData != null && result.responseStatus == HttpStatusCode.OK)
      {
          return result.responseData.translatedText;
      }
      return string.Empty;
  }
  // Private Methods (1)

  /// <summary>
  /// دريافت محتويات جي سون بازگشتي از گوگل
  /// </summary>
  /// <param name="url"></param>
  /// <returns></returns>
  string fetchWebPage(string url)
  {
      try
      {
          var uri = new Uri(url);
          if (uri.Scheme == Uri.UriSchemeHttp || uri.Scheme == Uri.UriSchemeHttps)
          {
              var request = WebRequest.Create(uri) as HttpWebRequest;
              if (request != null)
              {
                  request.Method = WebRequestMethods.Http.Get;
                  request.Referer = _referrer;
                  request.UserAgent = "Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.0; ; rv:1.8.0.7) Gecko/20060917 Firefox/1.9.0.1";
                  request.AllowAutoRedirect = true;
                  request.Timeout = 1000 * 300;
                  request.KeepAlive = false;
                  request.ReadWriteTimeout = 1000 * 300;
                  request.AutomaticDecompression = DecompressionMethods.GZip | DecompressionMethods.Deflate;

                  using (var response = request.GetResponse() as HttpWebResponse)
                  {
                      if (response != null)
                      {
                          using (var reader = new StreamReader(response.GetResponseStream()))
                          {
                              return reader.ReadToEnd().Trim();
                          }
                      }
                  }
              }
          }
          return string.Empty;
      }
      catch (Exception ex)
      {
          Console.WriteLine(String.Format("fetchWebPage: {0} >> {1}", ex.Message, url), true);
          return string.Empty;
      }
  }

  #endregion Methods
}
مثالي در مورد نحوه‌ي استفاده از آن براي ترجمه يك متن از انگليسي به فارسي:
string res = new CGoogleTranslator("http://vahidnasiri.blogspot.com/")
  {
     FromLanguage = CultureInfo.GetCultureInfo("en-US"),
     ToLanguage = CultureInfo.GetCultureInfo("fa-IR")
   }.TranslateText("Hello world!");

----------


## Milad Mohseny

با سلام.
 من این کد رو امتحان کردم. 
GoogleAjaxResponse  رو not found میده  (خط 73) کسی میتونه راهنمائی کنه؟

----------


## bamdadd

ببخشید دوستان ولی این پست چه ربطی به گوگل وب تولکیت داره ؟

----------


## fakhravari

fa be en 
چطوری؟

----------

